# Factorio[kein Sammelthread] Technikfragen,Bilder usw.



## L1qu1dat0r (22. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hallo zusammen,
ich spiele seit 21 std. Faktorio.
Hab mir lange überlegt ob ich 20€ dafür ausgebe.Nachdem ich die Demo auf Steam durchgespielt hatte ,kaufte ich sofort das Game.
Die meisten Sachen sind schon Gut selbsterklärend.Ich bin jetzt bei der Ölförderung und iwi schaffe ich es nicht Schwefel zu produzieren.
Wasser und Petrolium sind vorhanden.Braucht Schwefel einen Tank ??

Ich dachte mir das bestimmt einige das Spiel besitzen und auch Fragen dazu haben.
Die sollen hier gestellt werden!!

Auch fände ich es interessant eure Fabriken zu sehen (Screenshots(Auf Steam F12 drücken)).

Gute Mods dürfen hier auch vorgestellt werden,will ja später auch mal ein paar ausprobieren.
Ist ein Inofizieller Sammethread.

MFG

PS.:Kann man eigentlich Brücken bauen ??


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (22. Juli 2016)

Ok mein Problem hat sich gelöst.Hatte doch kein Wasser,es wurde keine Menge angezeigt und der tropfen war hellblau.
Schwefel braucht keinen Tank ,kann mit Greifer und Kiste z.b. entnommen werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt wird es langsam Richtig kompliziert^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab irgendwas mit Logistik erforscht ,jetzt hab ich im Menü ein Logistigfeld und überhaubt keine Ahnung was ich damit anstellen kann.

Warscheinlich lässt sich das auch nicht so einfach Erklären ???
Hat da einer Plan von ??


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. Juli 2016)

Hier schafft einer das Ziel des Spiels(mit einer Rakete den Planet verlassen )in 1:59:51

leider in English^^.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IL-kB3gdVIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Man wuselt sich so durch.Alles nur um Blaue Wissenschaftskolben zu bekommen^^.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.


----------



## MaexxDesign (5. Dezember 2016)

Dann viel Spaß mit den lila "Kolben". 

Factorio sieht auf dem ersten Blick nicht sonderlich komplex aus.
Weit gefehlt !
Ich habe bisher über 500 Stunden mit dem Spiel verbracht.
Es gibt halt immer etwas zu tun.


----------



## Aero666 (30. Januar 2017)

Bin seit Ende Dezember auch an Factorio dran.
Habe es vorher bei einem Kumpel angetestet und war erst sehr sehr skeptisch, Demo durchgespielt und dann hatte es mich gefangen 

Vor ein paa Tagen wurde dann die 100 h Marke geknackt und die Luft ist noch lange nicht raus. Meiner Meinung nach macht es super viel Spaß und dabei sind noch nicht mal Mods installiert. Da scheint es auch einige tolle zu geben gerade die, die die Chemie/Verarbeitung sage ich mal, realistischer machen interessieren mich doch sehr. Aber bevor ich nicht mindestens einmal das Ziel abgeschlossen habe wird nicht gemodded.
Meinem Vorredner kann ich was die Komplexität angeht nur beipflichten, gerade was bspw. Netzwerkschaltungen angeht.
Ich habe lange nicht mehr so gut 20 € investiert.

Ergänzend noch ein Ausschnitt meiner Fabrik nach einem größeren Umbau(mir hatte die Idee mit einem main bus sehr gut gefallen):


----------



## Aero666 (15. Oktober 2017)

Gibt es mittlerweile mehr hier, die Factorio zocken?

Vor kurzem habe ich die 220 h überschritten und immer noch keine einzige Mod genutzt. Es ist einfach noch soviel zu tun auf der Hauptkarte. Durch die letzten Updates ist man gezwungen weitere Raketen ins All zu schießen, was natürlich mehr Ressourcen benötigt.
Die Stromherstellung über Kernenergie habe ich mir schon angeschaut sowie die Nutzung von Uran zur Munitionsherstellung. Meine derzeitige Karte hat allerdings nur sehr sehr wenige Uranvorkommen.
Ansonsten versuche ich die Steam Erfolge freizuschalten (zb. 400 k Eisenplatten pro Stunde) und demnächst die Erfolge unter Zeitdruck.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (14. Januar 2018)

Ich hab es Heute wider angefangen ,muss es wieder lehrnen,hab alles vergessen.
Auch ist einiges verändert worden im Spiel.(Erdaufschüttung zb....ist ne gute Idee anstadt Brücken)


----------



## Krolgosh (17. Januar 2018)

Hab die 200h Marke geknackt, und muss sagen, doch immer wieder was neues was man vorher noch nicht so probiert hat etc... selbst wenn man sich dann mal wieder für ne Zeit satt gespielt hat daran, irgendwann ziehts mich doch wieder zurück


----------



## hoffgang (31. Januar 2018)

Bin knapp unter den 100h, aber derzeit ruht Factorio zugunsten von They Are Billions.
Wobei, wenn ich Factorio wieder anfange, dann verschwindet wieder Zeit, einfach so. Weil, ich wollte wirklich nur kurz das Energieproblem lösen und auf einmal ists 5h später...


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. Februar 2018)

Bin jetz bei 233std. .
Gibt viel neues.Hab versucht die Laborbefüllung von nem Youtub Video nachzubauen.Funtzt sogar .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Iwi muß ich die ganze Produktion viel Modularer aufbauen.Das ich nur noch die einzelnen Rohstoffe ankarren muß^^.
Ist noch alles sehr wirr.


----------



## Pikus (6. Februar 2018)

Du kannst die Wissenschaftspakete mittels Greifarm zwischen den einzelnen Laboren befördern.
Mit jeweils 1 Stapelgreifarm zwischen den Labs kannst du bis zu 6 Labs versorgen, bei Forschungen mit langer Zeit pro WPaket sogar mehr. Bei 3 Stapelgreifarmen bis zu 12 afaik.
Damit würden in den Bereich vom Screenshot bis zu 40 Labs passen, statt der aktuellen 24.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/e: Hab übersehen dass du schon für mehr als 4 Pakete vorgesorgt hast:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Puffer und Verteiler dient ein Güterwaggon auf einem kurzen Stück Schiene.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (7. Februar 2018)

Auch nicht schlecht ,fand die Methode aber hübscher .
Cool das das Game noch so viele spielen.


----------

